# Please "Like" Post #10



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

*Please "Like" Post #10 in this Link!!!*

I'll admit it - I'm selfish for asking but I'm really enjoying this story and want more "Grey's" 

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/11653-mr-mrs-grey-ct-horner.html


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Already did it. I like the story too.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks, ladies - one or two more clicks and we're there. Please help push us across the goal line!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I think we got it! Now all you folks who have not read the story - get to it!

It is good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking for chapter 8


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I had not seen this before .. where is chapter 1?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dinah said:


> I had not seen this before .. where is chapter 1?


Follow the link in post #1


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks folks!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Give the poor man a chance to write!

Wow, some people are so impatient! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I did as you instructed us to do.

I just assumed Mr. Horner would continue to share his story. How easy it is to take people for granted.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Post #10 Liked

Now what do I get?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Folks, I don't know about y'all but I'd sure like to keep reading about the Grey's! Can those of us following this story please let CT know we appreciate his efforts? I'm going to send a PM. Maybe we can all send a PM or what have you.

What say you?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> Post #10 Liked
> 
> Now what do I get?


I can think of a few things, depending on a lot of things


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I can think of a few things, depending on a lot of things


You have my attention!


----------

